# amd phenom 955 BE overclocking



## sukesh1090 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have decided to buy 955 BE and i have seen people getting overclocked till 3.8GHz.is it the limit of that processor.can't it go further over 4GHz?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2011)

usually 3.8Ghz is max stable. at 4Ghz, pc will boot but most likely too unstable to use.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 11, 2011)

what if i give it more v core?

IS it better to go with one 4gb stick or 2X2gb kit?is there any performance gain by going with 2 gb dual channel config.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> what if i give it more v core?
> 
> IS it better to go with one 4gb stick or 2X2gb kit?is there any performance gain by going with 2 gb dual channel config.



2x2GB is better than 1x4GB.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 11, 2011)

guys can i buy things from smc?how much time they will usually take to ship the goods?thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 12, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> what if i give it more v core?



anandtech review shows 4.2Ghz as possible but usually 4Ghz is the upper limit. after 3.8Ghz it depends on luck actually. not all chips will go past 4Ghz as not all chips are same.



sukesh1090 said:


> guys can i buy things from smc?how much time they will usually take to ship the goods?thank you.



yes, jaskanwar & i brought half of pc stuff from SMC. shipping takes 3-5days.


----------



## varunb (Aug 12, 2011)

Sukesh, if you have decided to overclock AMD Phenom 955 BE after purchasing it, then do purchase a decent CPU cooler for it. The stock cooler supplied with it is inefficient in heat dissipation & it will also make intolerable noise when it runs on 100% speed.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 12, 2011)

OK thank you.i will think about buying a cpu cooler.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 12, 2011)

^Also it is advised to have a better PSU(like Corsair CX400) if you are going to overclock.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> OK thank you.i will think about buying a cpu cooler.



go with CM Hyper 212, best value for money.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

^^ +1 for Hyper 212+

@ sukesh - you might consider getting a PII X6 cpu and some of them can easily reach 4+Ghz with stock volt


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you. What is the contact no. Of smcinternational.in.i tried the no. In their website and it is not working.


----------



## Skud (Aug 13, 2011)

Ask Jaskanwar Singh.


----------



## Tarun (Aug 13, 2011)

^ +1 for hyper 212+


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> Thank you. What is the contact no. Of smcinternational.in.i tried the no. In their website and it is not working.



you can also contact them by sending an e-mail too


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 14, 2011)

will they reply on sunday?


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

nope - not before Tuesday I guess.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 15, 2011)

yes i mailed them and no reply.if i order on Tuesday i will get on Saturday i guess.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> yes i mailed them and no reply.if i order on Tuesday i will get on Saturday i guess.



Most probably.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 for hyper 212 +

also if you can manage get an extra blue LED fan  [two fans awesome]
to give a little "umph" to your system


----------



## paulnixon (Nov 22, 2011)

Anandtech review shows 4.3Ghz as possible but usually 4Ghz is the upper limit. after 3.9Ghz it depends on luck actually. not all chips will go past 4Ghz as not all chips are same.


----------

